# need tires duratracs or winterforce



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a 2003 crew cab long bed dually has duramax in it. First year plowing with this truck and looking to get tires in the next couple weeks. I had OBS dually gas truck and really liked the duratracs, I never ran them long enough to get a good idea how many miles they would of lasted sold truck. But I am trying to decide to buy another set of duratracs or buy the firestone winterforce will be running all year around. The firestone are almost 4 hundred cheaper. Looking for feedback hopefully from some of you guys that have used both. With the duratracs I used to add about 1000-1500 pounds in bed and never had any problems and very seldom had to use 4x4.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On my Ford F-350's been getting about 40k out of Dura's, at around 30K they become questionable for using in the winter IMO. Been running Dura's since '08 and will continue to run them.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

DuraTracs. End of thread. wesport


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

BUFF;2038422 said:


> On my Ford F-350's been getting about 40k out of Dura's, at around 30K they become questionable for using in the winter IMO. Been running Dura's since '08 and will continue to run them.


Same experience here re wearing out.. I just use my old Duratracs for summer tires. Duratracs are great for deeper snow. I difn't find them as good on packed/icy roads tho. Switched to studded Cooper M&S on my daily driver when the Duratracs on those got too worn for winter.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've been real happy with Winterforce.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

The 30k is about what I was figuring on duratracs.
How many miles you get on the winterforce.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

badbowtie;2038416 said:


> I have a 2003 crew cab long bed dually has duramax in it. First year plowing with this truck and looking to get tires in the next couple weeks. I had OBS dually gas truck and really liked the duratracs, I never ran them long enough to get a good idea how many miles they would of lasted sold truck. * But I am trying to decide to buy another set of duratracs or buy the firestone winterforce will be running all year around.* The firestone are almost 4 hundred cheaper. Looking for feedback hopefully from some of you guys that have used both. With the duratracs I used to add about 1000-1500 pounds in bed and never had any problems and very seldom had to use 4x4.


You will wear out the winterforce tires in summer, Duratracs all year or plan on having 2 sets if you want them to last. Snow tires are very soft and wear out very quick during warmer weather (summer).


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would like to try a set of Treadwright tires but last year I sent them an email and they never returned my reply.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I kind of worried about the winterforce wearing out quick in the summer so I guess duratracs again.

I sure would love to try a set of there Axiom A/T tires from treadwright. I just worry about the whole retread thing still since It is almost 650 cheaper for all 6. I dont know but 650 is allot I sure need to really think about them again.
I also can get the warden B2B tires in my size tad more than the axiom but still allot cheaper than duratracs.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I have to chime in...

DuraTrac are awesome in the first 10k. By 20k they are junk. You can ride them out until 30k but they suck in snow after 20k or 2 years which ever comes first. They are expensive for this limited mileage. However, they look cool

BFGoodRich All-terrain are great and last. The new version also looks cool.

Firestone winterforse are the equivalent to BFgoodrich with a little less cool looks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my first year with the Winterforce LT.


Let you know how they did, the end of the season...


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I am pretty much narrowed down to duratracs just hate the 1400 dollar bill.
Or treadwright Axiom or Warden which are less than half the price.

Would love to hear some feedback from anybody that has had both or all three to compare.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I know this topic has been beaten to death, but it's informative for me. Always just OEM tires and usually traded truck before I needed new ones. Not happy with my stock tires when in snow though. I just looked up the DuraTracs, and they come with a 50,000 warranty. So what happens if they're shot at 20 or 30K like some above have said happens?

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...=2013&autoModel=2500 4wd&autoModClar=Crew Cab


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

scottL;2040210 said:


> I have to chime in...
> 
> DuraTrac are awesome in the first 10k. By 20k they are junk. You can ride them out until 30k but they suck in snow after 20k or 2 years which ever comes first. They are expensive for this limited mileage. However, they look cool
> 
> ...


Uh what? I have had both. The bfgs don't even come remotely close to the winter force for plowing and driving on snow covered roads... A true snow tire vs an all terrain


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2040331 said:


> I know this topic has been beaten to death, but it's informative for me. Always just OEM tires and usually traded truck before I needed new ones. Not happy with my stock tires when in snow though. I just looked up the DuraTracs, and they come with a 50,000 warranty. So what happens if they're shot at 20 or 30K like some above have said happens?
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...=2013&autoModel=2500 4wd&autoModClar=Crew Cab


When tires don't hit the mileage they're warrantied for you return them to the shop you bought them and they should give you a prorated amount for the difference.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2040372 said:


> When tires don't hit the mileage they're warrantied for you return them to the shop you bought them and they should give you a prorated amount for the difference.


Thanks Buff. So if I got the duratracs and they were shot at 20K like the guy above posted (and I'd hit 20 in about 18 months to 2 years), I would get 60% of my money back to use towards a new set?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

25k on my DuraTracs. Still over 13/32" of tread, and delivered amazing performance in snow. I can't imagine HOW at 20k someone is saying their junk. Lol


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I will check how much tread I have left on the duratracs since I sold the previous truck. I kept the tires and mounted them on my old 1 ton dump truck. I will get the depth gauge out and see how miles I had.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2040413 said:


> Thanks Buff. So if I got the duratracs and they were shot at 20K like the guy above posted (and I'd hit 20 in about 18 months to 2 years), I would get 60% of my money back to use towards a new set?


When the tread wears down to the wear bars before the mileage in the warranty has been it hit is when its a warranty claim. I believe if you have a 40K and get 20k out of them when they hit the wear bar you get 50% of the price of the tire. I bought a set BFG KO AT's for my '08 when it was new and they were worn down at about 20K and I got 50% back. This is when I started running Dura's.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cooper A/T3 ... Just put my second pair on. Works well in snow and as a daily driver. Look for some sort of siping in the tread for good ice traction. Plus you get $70 bones back.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Jguck25;2040369 said:


> Uh what? I have had both. The bfgs don't even come remotely close to the winter force for plowing and driving on snow covered roads... A true snow tire vs an all terrain


Kind of like religion or politics I suppose. But After the love fest of the first winter wears off so does the quality of the duratrac. I've owned 8 of these tires and they just become less than useful.

As for the warranty....At the time they had NO warranty except workmenship. There was no warranty on tread. To put my experience into context it was NOT that there wasn't plenty of tread left it was they rubber compound became hard after the first season and then they start to get loud. My second set was so loud by 20k they had to be replaced - howling loud.

Just not worth the money.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I did check the miles I had on my old tires and I had between 13 and 14 32nds left and only had 10250 miles on them. So I am used between 4 and 5 32nds of tread that soon. So I could see buy 20k they would be done. I really am maybe leaning towards the treadwright since of the price. I sent them a email about the two options I have and didnt hear back yesterday so hopefully then answer today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

badbowtie;2040917 said:


> I did check the miles I had on my old tires and I had between 13 and 14 32nds left and only had 10250 miles on them. So I am used between 4 and 5 32nds of tread that soon. So I could see buy 20k they would be done. I really am maybe leaning towards the treadwright since of the price. I sent them a email about the two options I have and didnt hear back yesterday so hopefully then answer today.


My Fuso eats tires like that, but I thought it was because of it's weight of 14K lbs.

Is this front and rear that wear like this, and when do you remove the tires ? Snow tires aren't supposed to be used in anything above 50* F.


----------

